

JQuery 2.0 will drop special support for Internet Explorer - fmsf
http://franciscomsferreira.blogspot.co.at/2013/02/jquery-conference-2013-europe-vienna.html

======
tiernano
Its not ALL IE versions... 9 and 10 will still work, but not developed
specifically for....

~~~
PavlovsCat
As long as IE sticks to standards and doesn't have quirks, hence dropped
support.

~~~
cleverjake
By that logic they are dropping all support for all browsers. They will make
sure it works cross browser, just not with the stuff that is IE only.

------
nolok
Old news, already seen several times here and everywhere.

~~~
fmsf
It seems to be news to lots of ppl (other than me as well) it went mini viral
on twitter:
[https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=jquery+conference&...](https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=jquery+conference&src=typd)

------
chrismorgan
That's put in a very misleading way. It's dropping all _special_ support for
Internet Explorer. That just means that there will be problems with many
things before IE9.

------
detritus
"Richard pointed out that 55.7% of all webpages now use jQuery, and if you
exclude from this group pages that don’t use JavaScript then it is used in an
astonishing 90.7% of all webpages!"

Really? I find this hard to believe.

